# pkg-config et Xcode



## Fabllot (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je programme actuellement sous Xcode, et j'utilise pkg-config, entre autre pour la libraire jackosx.
Dans un bon vieux Makefile pour l'&#233;dition des liens j'aurais ajouter 'pkg-config --libs jack'. Dans Xcode, comment dois-je faire? (xcode n'arrive pas &#224; trouver les fonctions de jackosx tout seul...) 
J'ai bien r&#233;ussi &#224; rajouter quelques informations du style -lglib-2.0 mais rien pour pkg-config... 

Merci de votre aide.

PS : j'utilise XCode2.0...


----------



## Fabllot (6 Juillet 2006)

Alors pour jackos j'ai réussi...
Il suffisait d'inclure le framework "Jack.Framework" du repertoire "/Bibliothèque/Framework/" ... Et ça fonctionne !! Enfin pour jack...

Mais j'ai toujours une erreur à l'édition des liens (Undefined symbols : _g_type_check_instance_cast) qui doit correspondre aux bibliothèques atk ou pango (de pkg-config), que normalement j'appelle avec 'pkg-config --libs atk' dans un Makefile...

Si vous avez une idée... n'hésitez pas !


----------



## tatouille (6 Juillet 2006)

Fabllot a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour jackos j'ai réussi...
> Il suffisait d'inclure le framework "Jack.Framework" du repertoire "/Bibliothèque/Framework/" ... Et ça fonctionne !! Enfin pour jack...
> 
> Mais j'ai toujours une erreur à l'édition des liens (Undefined symbols : _g_type_check_instance_cast) qui doit correspondre aux bibliothèques atk ou pango (de pkg-config), que normalement j'appelle avec 'pkg-config --libs atk' dans un Makefile...
> ...



je vois pas ton probleme ?

ajoute des cflags et des ldflags comme le fait pkg_config
je crois que ce n'est pas clair ds ta tete


----------



## Fabllot (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas ton probleme ?
> 
> ajoute des cflags et des ldflags comme le fait pkg_config
> je crois que ce n'est pas clair ds ta tete



Je crois plutôt que je me suis mal exprimé... 
Je voudrais justement rajouter des ldflags, mais je n'ai pas trouvé où je pouvais les mettre... Si je les mets sur la même ligne que les "-lglib" (etc) il me sort une erreur à l'édition des liens disant qu'il n'a pas trouvé le fichier "pkg-config --libs atk" ...

Cependant pour le moment j'ai vu qu'avec Xcode, il n'était pas nécessaire de créer tous les liens en cochant l'option ""ZeroLink", et du coup ça fonctionne...
Mais, comme il y a toujours un "mais", mon programme une utilise une interface x11 et xcode n'arrive pas à le lancer (logique).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a donc une idée, pour faire tourner une application x11 sous xcode... Il suffit peut-être de juste préciser à Xcode de lancer la commande "open-x11", mais une fois de plus je ne sais pas où rajouter cela dans la config...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

x11 sdk , launch le si je créé un binaire "xwindow" je double clique dessus
il me le lance XQuartz automatiquement

sinon vire pkg-config 

soit tu pointes de xcode vers un makefile en créeant un nouveau target de projet vide
je te conseille de lire la doc Xcode 

je vois pas l'interet de melanger pkg-config dans ton cas
et pkg-config sous darwin c'est du flanby (pas de multi version )

les lib-mach-o sont linkés en dure 

et il existe un pseudo relatif @executable_path 
(ou autre var c'est celle de ld par default)

et ld se charge de le remplacer à la voler

tiens j'ais fait un exemple


----------



## Fabllot (7 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> x11 sdk , launch le si je créé un binaire "xwindow" je double clique dessus
> il me le lance XQuartz automatiquement


C'est moi ou ça ne veut rien dire ? Faudrait faire un minimum d'effort pour construire des phrases à peu près correctes ! Je suis tolérent sur les fautes de français mais là ...



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> sinon vire pkg-config


 Je ne peux pas ! La moitié des libraires que j'utilise en ont besoin !!!



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> soit tu pointes de xcode vers un makefile en créeant un nouveau target de projet vide
> je te conseille de lire la doc Xcode
> 
> je vois pas l'interet de melanger pkg-config dans ton cas
> et pkg-config sous darwin c'est du flanby (pas de multi version )


Je n'ai pas demandé à travailler sous mac... J'aurais eu le choix j'aurais choisi un bon vieux pc sous Linux ou même windows !!! De toute manière, le produit final fonctionnera sous windows, je ne fais qu'un prototype...




			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> les lib-mach-o sont linkés en dure
> 
> et il existe un pseudo relatif @executable_path
> (ou autre var c'est celle de ld par default)
> ...


Merci comme même, mais je me suis remis avec mon bon vieux Makefile et mon terminal et à débugger mon application avec des "printf" : les bonnes vieilles méthodes restent les meilleures !!!
(Pour explication, j'ai tenté, sous conseil de collègues, d'utiliser Xcode afin de débugger une librairie très obscure et incompréhensible...)


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2006)

Fabllot a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou &#231;a ne veut rien dire ? Faudrait faire un minimum d'effort pour construire des phrases &#224; peu pr&#232;s correctes ! Je suis tol&#233;rent sur les fautes de fran&#231;ais mais l&#224; ...
> 
> Je ne peux pas ! La moiti&#233; des libraires que j'utilise en ont besoin !!!
> 
> ...


utilises gdb nm xxd otool .. (librairie tr&#232;s obscure et incompr&#233;hensible)
ca ne m'arrive jamais je lis le code ... je n'ai pas besoin de xcode pour utiliser
les binaires que xcode utilise ...

//sous conseil de coll&#232;gues

... je sais pas d'ou ils sortent mais bon &#231;a sent les blaireaux
si tu as un projet avec une couche libtool autoconf pkg-config
je vois pas l'interet ... (perte de temps mauvaise analyse du projet ... )
encore des bons ing&#233;gnieurs ou alors ils se sont foutus de toi

tu peux interfacer ton projet Xcode aves une cible sur un makefile
perso ne me parle pas de windows ...

travailler sous mac ou sous BSD linux ...
pas de probleme a par les p&#233;touilles systemes
pour ce qui est d'autoconf pkg-config ecetera

pour lancer ton binaire d&#233;marre ta xwindow 
pour ce que tu as &#224; faire je vois pas l'interet de xcode (sauf si tu sais l'utiliser)

je te dirais meme que tu peux cross dev et cross compile darwin to linux 
ca ne me pose aucun probleme gcc-arm ... ecetera



de plus si le target final est windows et qu'il y'en a pas d'autre tu n'as pas l'outil
approri&#233; et tu perds ton temps ds du n'importe quoi


----------

